# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Pitsos Ariston No Frost - Καρβουνιασμενο Χρονικο

## herctrap

Τις τελευτεες μερες το ψυγειο επιανε παγο

εκανα αποψυξη αλλα πριν απο λιγο σταματησε να λειτουργει

στο πισω μερος ειδα οτι αυτο ειχε καρβουνιαστει 

δεν βρηκα πολλα απο το google παρα οτι αυτο ειναι καποιου ειδους χρονικο

τι ακριβως κανει?

δεν μπορω να φτιαξω το ψυγεο κανοντας αυτο

ο συμπιεστης θα δουλευει οσο η καταψυξη ειναι κατω απο καποια ορισμενη θερμοκρασια 
και τα ανεμιστηρια οσο η ψυξη ειναι κατω απο ορισμενη θερμοκρασια

οριστε και το καρβουνο

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο ειναι ο χρονοδιακοπτης που κανει αποξυψη το ψυγειο... αυτο ελενχει τις αντιστασεις του ψυγειου..

----------


## herctrap

δλδ τι κανει ?

και που μπορω να το βρω

μπορω να το παρακαμψω?

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο καθε 12 ωρες δινει ρευμα στης αντιστασεις που υπαρχουν για να λιωνουν οι παγοι που σχηματιζονται στους αεραγωγους και γενικα μεσα στο ψυγειο... τωρα που θα το βρεις... πρεπει να πας σε ενα μαγαζι που επισκευαζει ψυγεια...  αλλιως απο το γρηγορο ψαξιμο που εκανα στο γοογλε θα σου ελεγα  να ρωτησεις στο www.eaparts.gr μηπως εχουν (ο κωδικος του χρονοδιακοπτη σου TMDE 724 ZC) γιατι εκει βρηκα ενα παρομιο χρονικο το οποιο ομως δεν ταιριαζει στο ψυγειο σου οποτε μπορει να μπορουν να στο φερουν. εδω ειναι αυτο που βρηκα... 

αν μπορεις να το παρακαμψεις... οχι δεν γινεται. αν δεν το βαλεις θα γεμισει το ψυγειο σου παγο μεσα σε 2 μερες..

----------


## herctrap

δλδ αυτο κοβει ρευμα στον συμπιεστη και στους ανεμιστηρες καθε μερα και αναβει τις αντιστασεις

μπορω να φτιαξω ενα με uC

ευκολο να ανιχνευσω την θερμοκρασια

αλλα τον παγο πως?

----------


## herctrap



----------


## herctrap

τι ειναι αυτο??

 εχει και στο κατω μερος

 που ειναι οι αντιστασεις που διαβασα σε αλλο ποστ?

----------


## Κώστας71

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα αντίστοιχο ψυγείο Pitsos που έχω. Πήρα ένα αντίστοιχο εξάρτημα και το τοποθέτησα αλλά χάλασε (κινέζικο). Απευθύνθηκα στην αντιπροσωπεία και ο τεχνικός που ήρθε μου είπε ότι το εξάρτημα πρέπει να είναι ή Γιαπωνέζικο ή αμερικάνικο για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> δλδ αυτο κοβει ρευμα στον συμπιεστη και στους ανεμιστηρες καθε μερα και αναβει τις αντιστασεις
> 
> μπορω να φτιαξω ενα με uC
> 
> ευκολο να ανιχνευσω την θερμοκρασια
> 
> αλλα τον παγο πως?


σου ειπα ηδη 2 φορες οτι ειναι χρονοδιακοπτης... δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την θερμοκρασια.. αυτο απλα καθε χ ωρες (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι χρονο εχει ο χρονοδιακοπτης σου)  κοβει το μοτερ και δινει στις αντιστασεις...
για περιπου 10λεπτα (οι αντιστασεις εχουν θερμοστατες που τις κοβουν.) θα σου εξιγησω και στις φοτο...

----------


## Nemmesis

> τι ειναι αυτο??
> οι θερμοστατες που λεγαμε...
> 
>  εχει και στο κατω μερος
> 
>  που ειναι οι αντιστασεις που διαβασα σε αλλο ποστ?
> οι αντιστασεις που λεμε ειναι αυτο που φαινεται στον πατο... αυτο που ειναι σαν αλουμινοταινια με το καλλωδιο να φερμει βολτες απο κατο...


παντος εγω θα ελεγα... ασε τους πικ εδω και δωσε 30ευρω και παρε τι δικο του... δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να κατσεις να το φτιαξεις...

----------


## herctrap

ευχαριστω πολυ 

δλδ απλα για 10 λεπτα σε X ωρες εγω πρεπει να δινω ρευμα σε ενα ρελε

και εκεινο θα εναλλασσει το ρευμα απο τον συμπιεστη και τους ανεμιστηρες απο την μια στις αντιστασεις απο την αλλη

ενας απλος χρονοδιακοπτης και ενα ρελε

----------


## Nemmesis

και γενικα να ξερετε οτι τα no frost ειναι σπαστικα ψυγεια συν οτι λογο τον αεραγογων κτλ κτλ δεν μπορουν να καθαριστουν καλα... για μενα ειναι μλκια πατεντα απο την αρχη τους... το καλητερο ειναι εναν κλασικος ψυγειοκαταψυκτης με 2 μοτερ...

----------


## j kalai

Ο χρονος που κανει αποψυξη το ψυγειο ειναι για 30 λεπτα και κανει δυο φορες την ημερα. Το κλιξον που σου χαλασε ειναι για τον ανεμιστηρα και ειναι καθυστερητικο ωστε να μην δουλεψει ο ανεμιστηρας απευθειας μετα την αποψυξη. 
Μπορεις να το κανεις και με εναν απλο χρονοδιακοπτη και εναν ρελε. Οταν θα παιρνει το κομπρεσερ απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη ο χρονοδιακοπτης θα δινει ρευμα συγχρονως και στον ανεμιστηρα διαμεσου του κλιξον-θερμοστατη και οταν θα πεφτει σε αποψυξη θα δινει ρευμα στις αντιστασεις διαμεσου παλι των κλιξον-θερμοστατων που εχουν.

----------


## herctrap

εγω απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο ειναι ενα spdt ρελε μαζι με χρονοδιακοπτη

για χ χρονο την μερα και ψ φορες

οπλιζει το ρελε

οποτε κοβετε η τροφοδοσια στον ανεμιστηρα ( ισως και στον συμπιεστη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος )

και παρχει ρευμα η αντισταση

μετα τον χ χρονο το ρελε αφοπλιζετε και εχεις παλι ρευμα στον συμπιεστη και τον ανεμιστηρα

* η αντισταση εχει δικο της θερμοστατη οποτε μπορει να κλεισει και πριν τελειωσει ο X χρονος

--------------

εσυ τωρα λες οτι πολυ απλα

κανει αυτο π ειπα πιο πανω με την μονη διαφορα οτι αφου τελειωσει ο χ χρονος 

περιμενει λιγο και μετα δινει ρευμα στον ανεμιστηρα

σωστα?

----------


## j kalai

Τι ειναι το spdt? Ο χρονοδιακοπτης δινει ρευμα στο κομπρεσερ μεσω του μπλε καλωδιου και στον ανεμιστηρα μεσω του κιτρινου που ειναι το κλιξον και συνδεεται σε σειρα με τον ανεμιστηρα.

----------


## herctrap

δλδ


11:55 υπαρχει ρευμα στο κομπρεσερ και τον ανεμιστηρα μονο

12:00 (αρχη αποψυξης) κοβετε το ρευμα απο ανεμιστηρα και κομπρεσερ και εχει ρευμα μονο η αντισταση

12:30 (τελος αποψυξης) κοβετε το ρευμα απο την αντισταση και εχει τωρα ρευμα μονο το κομπρεσερ

12:35 τωρα εχει ρευμα το κομπρεσερ και ο ανεμιστηρας μεχρι τις 12:00 


σωστα?

----------


## j kalai

Ετσι οπως τα ειπες. :OK:

----------


## Nemmesis

καθηστεριση του ανεμιστηρα γινεται και με το κλιξον που ακουμπαει μεσα στο στοιχειο...... 
και αν ψαξεις σε καποιο καπακι του ψυγειου θα βρεις και το σχεδιο του για να καταλαβεις ακριβως τι παιζει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> δλδ
> 
> 
> 11:55 υπαρχει ρευμα στο κομπρεσερ και τον ανεμιστηρα μονο
> 
> 12:00 (αρχη αποψυξης) κοβετε το ρευμα απο ανεμιστηρα και κομπρεσερ και εχει ρευμα μονο η αντισταση
> 
> 12:30 (τελος αποψυξης) κοβετε το ρευμα απο την αντισταση και εχει τωρα ρευμα μονο το κομπρεσερ
> 
> ...


σωστα απλα εχε υποψην σου οτι οι αντιστασεις κοβονται και απο τα κλιξον που εχει μεσα στο ψυγειο. (αυτα που ακουμπανε στην αποψυξη) ωστε να μην λιωσουν τπτ πλαστικα αν δεν εχει πολυ παγο και τον εχει λιωσει στο πρωτο πενταλεπτο...

----------


## herctrap

οποτε θελω δυο χρονοδιακοπτες

ενας θα δινει ρευμα απο τις 00:10 μεχρι τις 23:38 στους ανεμιστηρες ( η και στο συμπιεστη? )
και ενας απο τις 23:30 μεχρι τις 00:00 στις αντιστασεις

---------------------------

απλα βιαζομαι και εχω μπολικους χρονοδιακοπτες και ρελε
και τα μμμ μαμιουντε

----------


## Nemmesis

βρε αγορι μου... γιατι θελεις να παιδευεσε τσαμπα????? πανε αγορασε το ανταλακτικο και τελος.. δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις διαφορετικα.. δεν θα μαθεις κατι καινουργιο... για να κατακαβεις καλητερα ομως πρεπει να δει τι εκανε ο χρονοδιακοπτης που εχει τωρα πανω... πανε σε ενα μαγαζι.. βρεστον και ρωτα ειναι 24ωρος... γιατι υπαρχουν και 6ωροι με 5 λεπτα κενο και 12ωροι... και και και... το σχεδιο απο το ψυγειο το βρηκες?? για να δεις ευκολα και αμεσως τι ακριβως γινεται με την καλλωδιοση?... μην βιαζεσε τζαμπα και τυρανιεσε.. παρτα με την σειρα ολα.. μαθε τι επαφες εχει το εξαρτημα που σου χαλασε.. μαθε τη συνδεοταν που και γιατι... και μετα πας στο να φτιαξεις δικο σου εξαρτημα... εσυ ξεκινας αναποδα...

----------


## j kalai

Σχεδιο το ψυγειο αυτο δεν εχει και οπως ειπες για πιο ευκολο ειναι να βαλει τον δικο του αλλιως πρεπει να βρει την σειρα.


herctrap. Αν θες να παιδευτεις γινετε με εναν χρονοδιακοπτη και εναν ρελε με επαφες οpen kai close.

----------


## herctrap

ναι συγνωμη απλα βαιζομουν 

τελικα μου το εφεραν και το εβαλα πανω

συγνωμη που σας παιδεψα


---------------------

αυτο ειναι το spdt 


αλλα μετα ειπα να βαλω δυο χρονοδιακοπτες για να ανοιγε το ανεμιστηρακι μετα απο κανα δεκαλεπτο αφου κλεισει η αντισταση

----------


## Nemmesis

μα το ανεμιστηρακι δεν ξεκιναει αμεσος... πρεπει πρωτα να κρυωσει το στοιχειο και μετα ξεκιναει... εχει δικο του θερμοστατη... ειναι καποιος απο αυτους που ακομπανε στο στοιχειο...

----------


## navar

είναι γνωστός ο Ηρακλής για τις Overkill ιδέες του !
προβλέπω να το κάνει με arduino το ψυγείο , χωρισμένο σε τμήμα με διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και με ethernet shield για να του λέει πότε τέλειωσαν τα λαχανικά μέσο email !

----------


## herctrap

αληθεια εκεινο π γυρναει στο χρονικο τι ειναι?

----------


## Nemmesis

το μοτερ του.. ενα μοτερακι με μειωτηρα οπου πχ κανει 1περιστροφη καθε 12ωρες... πανω στον αξονα εχει εναν δισκο οπου αυτος με την σειρα του παταει σε εναν διακοπτη... σε καποιο σημειο εχει φαγομενο τον δισκο οποτε οταν περασει απο την διακοπτη παυει να τον παταει και αλλαζει κατασταση το κυκλωμα..

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον σημερα παρατηρησα οτι ο δεν μπαινει καθολου κρυος αερας στην συντηρηση οταν η πορτα του καταψυκτη ειναι κλειστη

*απο την μια ειναι λογικο γιατι η καταξυψη ειναι σε υποπιεση με την πορτα κλειστη 

αλλα γιαυτο δεν υπαρχει η τρυπα στο κατω μερος (αυτη π φευγουν και τα νερα και πανε στο δοχειο πισω)

οποτε τωρα σκεφτομαι ακομα και η καταψυξη να μην ειναι σε υποπιεση, ο αερας παλι δεν θα κυκλοφορει μιας και η συντηρηση θα ειναι σε θετικη πιεση 

λογικα δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει μια διοδος για να πηγαινει ο αερας απο την συντηρηση στην καταψυξη ετσι ωστε να μπορει να γυρισει παλι στην συντηρηση 

ή ανησυχω τζαμπα?

----------


## lepouras

> λοιπον σημερα παρατηρησα οτι ο δεν μπαινει καθολου κρυος αερας στην συντηρηση οταν η πορτα του καταψυκτη ειναι κλειστη
> 
> *απο την μια ειναι λογικο γιατι η καταξυψη ειναι σε υποπιεση με την πορτα κλειστη 
> 
> αλλα γιαυτο δεν υπαρχει η τρυπα στο κατω μερος (αυτη π φευγουν και τα νερα και πανε στο δοχειο πισω)
> 
> οποτε τωρα σκεφτομαι ακομα και η καταψυξη να μην ειναι σε υποπιεση, ο αερας παλι δεν θα κυκλοφορει μιας και η συντηρηση θα ειναι σε θετικη πιεση 
> 
> λογικα δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει μια διοδος για να πηγαινει ο αερας απο την συντηρηση στην καταψυξη ετσι ωστε να μπορει να γυρισει παλι στην συντηρηση 
> ...


στην συντήρηση πίσω από τα  2 συρτάρια που έχει κάτω υπάρχουν 2 δίοδοι που οδηγούν πίσω από τον συλλεκτική που έδειξες στην κατάψυξη, από εκεί πίσω επιστρέφει ο αέρας που ανεβαίνει.

----------


## herctrap

ναι απο κει που  εβγαλα δυο κοτρονια παγο

ευχαριστω

----------

